# Synchronisation des Messages dans iMessage ?!?



## Karamazow (13 Mai 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me demandais hier soir si je n’avais pas un problème avec mon Apple Watch et mon iPhone: 

Lorsque je reçois un sms et que je me lis et supprime depuis mon iPhone, celui-ci apparaît toujours sur mon Apple Watch. Je suis donc obligé de le supprimer également sur mon Apple Watch. 

Je pensais qu’il y aurait une synchronisation entre l’iPhone et l’Apple Watch !

Est-ce que vous avez le même « problème » vous aussi ? 

Si non, que me conseillez-vous de faire pour le régler ?

Merci pour vos réponses ! [emoji4]


----------



## love_leeloo (13 Mai 2021)

Hélas non, cette fonctionnalité n’existe pas.
On est obligé de supprimer également sur la watch.
C’est désespérant.


----------



## Karamazow (13 Mai 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> Hélas non, cette fonctionnalité n’existe pas.
> On est obligé de supprimer également sur la watch.
> C’est désespérant.



Salut,

Merci pour ta réponse [emoji1303] 

Je trouve que c’est incroyable que l’Apple Watch n’ait pas cette synchronisation ! Je trouve cela très contraignant !


----------



## love_leeloo (14 Mai 2021)

en tous les cas moi je n'y suis jamais arrivé


----------



## Karamazow (14 Mai 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> en tous les cas moi je n'y suis jamais arrivé



C’est quand même incroyable que ce soit une situation normale !

Je suis persuadé que si on fait un sondage, tous les gens qui n’ont pas d’Apple Watch diraient spontanément que ça doit être une fonction de base !


----------



## love_leeloo (14 Mai 2021)

Je n’ai pas beaucoup de message donc ça va.
1 fois par semaine je surprime les 10/15 SMS.


----------

